# My shelving system for storing wood



## DHacke (Feb 25, 2012)

Got these from a store going out of business


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Good score. Your "new" shelving sure is holding a lot of wood! I hope it's not too much for the shelf supports. You can send some for me to store for you, if you wish!!!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Finding a store that is going out of business around here usually isn't that hard. Looks like a good find for you…..........


----------

